#     ! !  ???

## Rimma2508

(, ,   )    - "   ".  !!!!!!!!!!    .   !  !!!  ?  ,    !

----------

> (, ,   )    - "   ".  !!!!!!!!!!    .   !  !!!  ?  ,    !


  -

----------

?

----------

> ?


     ?

----------

.     ,      ,      .

----------


## dredw

.   1 000 000 .       . 
      ????
     :
   -  -   "  "-  .
    :
   " "    .
  11  .
   .

----------


## Elen_a

fsrar.ru,   alcolicenziat.ru    ,   -    ,        ,  . 

      - R1_3710000000_062_18092012_C536378A-67DC-406B-A3CC-93C865FFDC0D.xml.sig.zip
,   ,     ,     :
    1  7 (/)
R__Z_ddmmgggg_N.xml.sig.zip.enc, :
R -  ,   D(1-7    );
    ,   10-  ;
Z -       2-   ( 1  - 03,  2  - 06,  3  - 09,  4   00)    ,    ;
gggg  , mm - , dd     ;
N         (36-   ,       GUID).
   8-10 (/)
R__Z_ddmmgggg_N.xml.sig.zip.enc, :
R -  ,   N(1 -  8  , 2  9 , 3  10  );
    ,   10  12( 8  9 ) -  ;
Z -       2-   ( 1  - 03,  2  - 06,  3  - 09,  4   00)    ,    ;
gggg  , mm - , dd     ;
N         (36-   ,       GUID).
   11,12 (/)
R__Z_ddmmgggg_N.xml.sig.zip.enc.sig, :
R -  ,   R(1 -  11 , 2  12 );
    ,   10  12( 12 ) -  ;
Z -       2-   ( 1  - 03,  2  - 06,  3  - 09,  4   00)    ,    ;
gggg  , mm - , dd     ;
N         (36-   ,       GUID).

----------

